# Lake Shoes



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll be curious to hear what you have to say. I've been thinking about getting a pair of Lake shoes at some point.


----------



## was98strat (Jul 10, 2007)

I've been ridng lake mx10 ( I think) for 10 years (with a few year gap in between) and they just now are getting to the point where I think it's time to replace. Sure are tough shoes for the money.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I have lived in Sidis for ages, but the fact of the matter is that they are far inferior shoes for my area and for the money they command. As a wide footed person they were the only option with a wide last. So I have lived in solid black Sidi Dominator Megas for the last decade, feet baking in the hot arizona sun, plastic sole rapidly wearing away as I scramble across all the rock and thin wafer like insoles replaced out of the box with a real insole from Soles.

Well my current pair were getting a tad long in the tooth, most road shoes have more grip in the bottom and I started looking for shoes. On a whim I ended up looking into Lake shoes, and it ends up that not only do they offer wide shoes in a lower end model they also offer it in an expedition with a full vibram sole.

I contacted Lake regarding which had a stiffer sole, and which would be a better fit for my wide fred flintstone like feet and they responded back almost immediately (a facebook is so good for businesses). They suggested the MX170-X for my riding style and terrain.

I placed an order online since no one in Tucson carries them (which is a shame) and got them 1 day later(!!!). I sized them using the directions on the website and they fit me exactly how I like a cycling shoe to fit. The width is adequate for my 3E+ feet but it is just as wide as the sidis. The soles are rubber and well knobbed. The shoe is nicely finished and looks snazzy, if I may be so bold.

I will swap on my cleats and give them a work out this weekend to report back on how they feel on the bike, how the boa system works for retaining your foot and how nice it is to finally be back in shoes that are not held together with good intentions and a liberal smattering of Shoe Goo.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

rockcrusher said:


> I have lived in Sidis for ages, but the fact of the matter is that they are far inferior shoes for my area and for the money they command. As a wide footed person they were the only option with a wide last. So I have lived in solid black Sidi Dominator Megas for the last decade, feet baking in the hot arizona sun, plastic sole rapidly wearing away as I scramble across all the rock and thin wafer like insoles replaced out of the box with a real insole from Soles.
> 
> Well my current pair were getting a tad long in the tooth, most road shoes have more grip in the bottom and I started looking for shoes. On a whim I ended up looking into Lake shoes, and it ends up that not only do they offer wide shoes in a lower end model they also offer it in an expedition with a full vibram sole.
> 
> ...


I have been using the MX-160/165 for years. Even better for off-bike and less racer-boy than the 170.

FYI FreeSole works even better than ShoeGoo for repairs.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

At a certain point when there is nothing left on the bottom of the shoe you just have to throw in the towel. The "leather" of the sidis had gotten to the point were, while still mostly in one piece, it was becoming porous. After a ride my feet hurt because they were moving around so much on the foot bed. 

The velcro had all but given up any attempts to stick to itself, leaving the middle strap flapping around as I pedaled. 

I didn't particularly want to go so racy looking but width is the ultimate selling point for me at these were the ones that were in stock and looked to be reasonably able to withstand the temperatures out here in the desert the most. Ventilation and all, color wise I have been using the black sidis with no ventilation for a decade so black shoes really don't concern me or my flipper feet anymore.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I love the mx165's. Very durable and great for AZ hike-a-biking. Too bad they are discontinued. I still look for them online. If I ever find my size in any color than that stupid racer red I'll snatch up another pair to last me the next 3 years.

RC; do the 170's have a Vibram sole? I'm guessing not as they seem much lighter (looking) than my 165's.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eatdrinkride said:


> I love the mx165's. Very durable and great for AZ hike-a-biking. Too bad they are discontinued. I still look for them online. If I ever find my size in any color than that stupid racer red I'll snatch up another pair to last me the next 3 years.
> 
> RC; do the 170's have a Vibram sole? I'm guessing not as they seem much lighter (looking) than my 165's.


The MX165 is still in the 2011 catalog and web site.

Never seen a red version, just silver or black.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

shiggy said:


> The MX165 is still in the 2011 catalog and web site.
> 
> Never seen a red version, just silver or black.


I'll check the website. Part of the problem is I'm always looking for a deal and no doubt the silver and black are the first to go. The guy at Blue Sky or Nashbar had my size in stock but only in red. I just can't pull the trigger on these. Petty I know but jeez are they ever road-shoe looking.

EDIT: just check Lakes website, none in my size. Looks like once they are gone, they are gone. Sad.


----------



## loopsb (Aug 9, 2004)

Lake told me that what is out there is actually 2010 leftover stock. They said 165's have been dropped, at least in North America, this year because Lake wanted to simplify thier lineup to 2 offroad models here  If correct that is a shame....I really like them, extra width is comfy and the soles are burly and 10x sturdier than my Dominators on wet rocks.


----------



## khcaver (Nov 23, 2009)

*sizing?*

According to most shoe fit charts:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2211910144
 A size 10.5 U.S. shoe (which is what I wear) should be around a size 44.5 euro but when you go by this sizing chart. https://www.lakecycling.com/portals/0/lake/2011/LakeSizing.jpg
According to actual foot measurement I should order a 43. 
So, did you go by the measurements on the website? How did it compare size-wise with your old shoes? Were they the same size number?
I am ready now to go clipless and my LBS only has road shoes. I'm a little hesitant to get Lakes because of this confusion. I don't want to pay to ship them back if I can avoid it.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

> According to most shoe fit charts:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2211910144
> ...


I use 165's in size 43. They fit perfectly. My two pair of Nike Air Max shoes are size 9.5 and 10, both fit perfectly. I usually wear a size 9 or 9.5 in most shoes. I think the new Air Max that I bought are the only shoes I've ever bought in size 10.

I'd have to think a Lake 43 would be too small for you, unless the other models fit differently. If going site unseen I'd go with a 44 or 44.5 for sure.


----------



## khcaver (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. What I'm finding out is that in order to get the perfect size I am going to have to search pretty far and wide. Half sizes in wide are nearly impossible to find in the 165's. I have found them in size 45 but there again it could be that that size would be a tad bit large. I really like the looks (and the price) of those shoes, but it looks like I may have to go with Sidi. Decisions, decisions..:madman:


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Never tried Sidi's. Way to racer type for me (and insanely expensive). The 165's are durable...and quite heavy. Great for walking/hiking off the bike on rock and whatnot. I think you are comparing apples to oranges between the two. What is it you are looking for in a shoe?


----------



## khcaver (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure yet. I thought I'd found the perfect shoe with the 165's. I really like the sole (I ride in an area that gets muddy quite often.) I need a hike-a-bike friendly shoe. I wanted to stay away from the Star Wars Storm Trooper looking type, but that's kind of tough too. I need a wider model...That narrows the playing field. I am considering Sidi mainly because they have the mega (wide) fits and I have read many great reviews on them. Father's day is coming up and with the money I have been saving I can ask for some more to add for shoes and spring for them. The Giau's I have found for $129.00 but they have a slight Trooper look to them. (ok so I'm a little shallow too) On the bright side I think I have settled on my pedals with the Shimano SLX.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

From their site about the Giau.


> Perfect for MTB club riders, amateurs or casual racers


What this means to me is that they are not super super super stiff soled, and can probably be hiked in comfortably if needed. This is a good thing unless you are looking for race shoes. I had a pair of Specialized BG Comp's and although they were great while pedaling, they absolutely sucked when off the bike. The toe box curved upwards like elf shoes and the hard plastic soles were downright dangerous while trying to scatter up a rockface of any sort. Still, without some feedback on these (check mtbr reviews) its not clear to me if the soles are soft enough for off the bike adventures. If the tread is hard plastic like material its like wearing ice skates on the rocks.

Nashbar has the Mega for $122
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product2_10053_10052_519441_-1

On an aside. Don't know if Zappo's carries these but that is a great place to order from. No tax, and free shipping both ways should you not like them.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

khcaver said:


> According to most shoe fit charts:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2211910144
> ...


I have a ridiculously wide foot so width is never as important for me as length, as nothing is ever wide enough. I went with the length measurement and it put me in a 44, but the first time I did it I traced my foot while crouching. The second time i did it I made sure i maintain and even angle with my pencil all around my foot and made sure my foot was relaxed. I got a 43 the first time and a 44 the second. I have tried them on and they fit just the way that I like them with a little room between the toe and my toes and a snug heel.

I think you can measure your foot and send it to them and they will recommend a shoe size for you as well. The are also very present on Facebook and have always been quick to answer all my questions directly.

My previous Sidis were also a 44 and were just as wide if not a little less than the Lakes which is really nice for me.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

My search for MTB cycling shoes with Vibram soles landed on a pair of new Lake MX190X shoes. I've been using them for a month and couldn't be happier. They're gradually molding to the shape of my feet the more I ride and hike-a-bike in them.

The Vibram soles are as tough as I expected them to be. These shoes are a bit on the heavy side though, something weight-weenies might not be thrilled with. I got the silver-and-black color scheme which seem to stay cooler than my previous mostly-black shoes. I picked the MX190X because of the ratcheting buckle as opposed to other models also with Vibram soles but all velcro straps.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Mtn-Rider said:


> I picked the MX190X because of the ratcheting buckle as opposed to other models also with Vibram soles but all velcro straps.


It's funny how we all have our preferences. I love the 165's and have not bothered with the 190's simply because _they __do indeed_ have a buckle. The buckle is a weak point for me. Both my Speshy shoes suffered a broken buckle while mashing through chunk or hike-a-biking.


----------



## khcaver (Nov 23, 2009)

eatdrinkride said:


> From their site about the Giau.
> 
> Nashbar has the Mega for $122
> http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product2_10053_10052_519441_-1
> ...


Dude....Seriously, thanks for you input. I really appreciate it. I'm getting more excited about getting clipped in every day! Sorry about Jacking this thread. I didn't mean to do that. Still though, the information that can be found on this site is priceless. I'm still going to make an attempt at getting the 165s, but with your help I have a very good second choice.
Thanks again.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

khcaver said:


> Dude....Seriously, thanks for you input. I really appreciate it.


Hey, no problem.

RC, sorry about the hijack. Let us know how those 170's feel. I'm curious about the laces and if they are good for hike-a-biking. Also would like to know if they offer a good amount of toe (rand) protection. thanks


----------



## mickeygtlover (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Where are you all purchasing these shoes from and at what cost?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

MX190X shoes are hard to beat from invictussports on eBay for $78.99


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Mtn-Rider said:


> MX190X shoes are hard to beat from invictussports on eBay for $78.99


If you wear a 41 wide or 38 women's


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I finally had a chance to use these shoes. Here is my review:

The cleats (Shimano) go on easy although the cleat pocket on one shoe seemed slightly smaller than the cleat pocket on the other. The cleat is quite recessed in the shoe allowing no-clack walking and it definitively better than any other shoe that I have used.

The boa system is great although you need to adjust the tension to get a proper tight fit after a few minutes on the trail. However adjusting tension on the fly is the easiest of any shoe I have used. You just reach back to your heel at the top of stroke and turn the barrel. To loosen you do the same but just pop the barrel up, the press back and give it a little twist. It was simple for me and this is the first time I have ever used this system.

They fit nicely, were as wide as my previous Sidis, which is to say they aren't wide enough for my feet but they are wide enough that the majority of my foot sits on the sole. The sole is stiff, not as much as a carbon sole but as good as an other comparably priced nylon sole from shimano or sidi. 

They are reasonably well ventilated. I started my ride at ~100F and they weren't any hotter than my sidis at the same temperature. I will update once I ride them in the sun, as being black, like the sidis they should but hot but will they be as hot as the sidis which didn't have ventilation? I hope not.

All in all a good shoe, but I have only just begun to scratch the surface of use with these, a single 15mile lap around fast desert singletrack does not a test make. Once i get them on some serious technical desert trails I will get a better feel for whether they are durable, comfortable and able to give the once broken in fits like a glove sidi dominator megas a run for their considerably more money.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't know if you ride in wet or cold conditions, but the Lake MXZ301 is the best winter shoe I've found. I dawn patrol a lot and wear them year round because I don't like wet feet.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

I have 2 pairs of the MX330C, first set in black for $110 then i spotted another pair about a year later on eBay and scooped them for $120... in pimp white 

They are the opposite of low pressures post above, they are super ventilated and really really good for hot weather. They are made of K-lite kangaroo leather and mesh which after a few rides out seems to soften and move/mold to the shape of your foot and the boa lacing is perfect for moi with wider feet. The only thing these shoes were lacking IMO was decent insoles, so i bought a set of yellow Superfeet and now they really are like gloves for my feet.

Keep an eye on eBay for them as rrp is up near $300


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

My second big ride last weekend in these shoes due to seasonal monsoons and hot weather I had only been able to get out on night rides on a local "easy" singletrack trails previously.

I did a big loop with approx. 5miles climbing on a paved mountain road, then a ~1/2 mile hike a bike up a super steep, stair infested alpine trail, 7ish miles of sublime mountain descents, climbs, technical sections, jumps, bumps and more rocks than you can imagine.

The shoes seem to have settled into my feet, so to speak, quite rapidly because they felt like gloves from the get go. On the long extended singlespeed road climb the only thing bothering me was my appalling lack of fitness. On the HAB they felt good, although this is where i noticed the BOA systems shortcomings: with a high volume foot like mine I have a hard time getting them tight enough around the heel to keep it in check during extended hikes. It didn't give me blisters or anything but there was a bit of lift noticeable and I kept stopping to see if I could dial in a little more tension in the system, which I found possible but only when I stopped moving and was able to tap my foot back in the shoe while simultaneously tightening the ratchet.

For everything else, including grip while hiking they performed spectacularly, as shoe should. 

I had a moment during the ride where we were hiking up a smaller rock stepped section and came across another group. A fella in front of me was hiking in brand new Sidi Dragons and all I could hear was the click of his Shimano cleat on the rocks. All I could hear from my shoes was the crunch of gravel under the rubber soles and while he was slipping and sliding i was just patiently waiting behind for the next step. They do have a very deep cleat pocket. It is wonderful.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the review of the 170 - just what I was looking for. I've been going back and forth between the Sidi Dominator and the Lake 170. The plastic on the Sidis probably would have been the death of me.


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

*Loved my MX170s until today*

I have had the Lake MX170's for about 4 months and have loved them. This is my first shoe with the Boa lacing system and it does a nice job of keeping even pressure everywhere. Until today. For some reason after a very wet ride Sunday where I got caught in a downpour and everything got soaked, Neither shoe will release the cable. It will tighten but not release. I am very frustrated with them as I have my first 24 hour solo race on Saturday and cannot get them to open back up. I called BOA and they offered to send me a replacement parts kit for free, bit I need their special tool to open it up to see if I can free things up.

This is not the first time they have been soaked as I did PMBAR with numerous creek crossings and had the underwater quite a bit. It looks like I use my backups this weekend. Up until the last couple of days, I would have given a rave review, as they are well constructed and feel good.

If anyone has any tips on the BOA closure I can try, I am open to ideas.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Fett...you have a PM.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

On Lake's website, of the 5 MX products they advertise only the MX236 is in stock...and only in size 47. WTF? Are they that popular, or is the Lake warehouse actually repurposed tool shed in the backyard?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

buddhak said:


> On Lake's website, of the 5 MX products they advertise only the MX236 is in stock...and only in size 47. WTF? Are they that popular, or is the Lake warehouse actually repurposed tool shed in the backyard?


Lake's parent company is closing and looking for a buyer for the shoe brand.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Fett - Let me know what you find on the BOA. 

I just ordered the 170x's from Nashbar after looking everywhere for 165s. I occasionally expect that my 170s will get wet, so I hope I didn't make a mistake with the BOAs on the 170.

Unfortunately, I've not been able to find something for my wide feet that are stiff but have a rubber tread. Would have loved to splurge on the Sidi Dominators, but not with the plastic treads.


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

moldau94 said:


> Fett - Let me know what you find on the BOA.
> 
> I just ordered the 170x's from Nashbar after looking everywhere for 165s. I occasionally expect that my 170s will get wet, so I hope I didn't make a mistake with the BOAs on the 170.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've not been able to find something for my wide feet that are stiff but have a rubber tread. Would have loved to splurge on the Sidi Dominators, but not with the plastic treads.


I called a buddy of mine last night who has the BOA closures on his shoes and he has the tool and is bringing it to me today. I am going to open them to see if there is dirt or grit bound up inside of them. My buddy suggested throwing them in the washer to see if it could clean things out. The shoes now look great but still don't release.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

shiggy said:


> Lake's parent company is closing and looking for a buyer for the shoe brand.


That is too bad. I was looking at some of their winter shoes. I could pick up a set on closeout. Although, I wear a popular size


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

The BOA system seems like a unneccessary bell and whistle. That system alone kept me from seriously thinking about buying the 170's. I'm just anal about stuff like that. Won't buy anther shoe with a buckle for mtb'ing either. Eventually it _will _break or get ripped of on a HAB section.

I mean, shoe laces have worked for hundreds of years and it only takes seconds to lace. I prefer the 3 velcro strap system of the 165's even more. No laces and nothing to break.

Anyhow good luck getting that BOA system fixed, hopefully it's not a constant problem.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

shiggy said:


> Lake's parent company is closing and looking for a buyer for the shoe brand.


Wow that is a bummer. Well at least shimano is now offering shoes in a wide last, which will get me at least a softer rubber style sole vs. the sidi plastic.


----------



## weezerny (May 16, 2011)

Just picked up a pair of MX-170s off chainlove for $50, had to guess on the sizing, went with 46 wide since people seem to say they run narrow and I have wide feet. Fingers crossed


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought a pair from Chainlove on the same deal. I saw them listed again today, but the price was up to $72. Hope they fit me as they were a real steal for $50!

I ordered a 42 wide as my usual size is 8. I checked lake cycling website for measuring and it tells me I need a 41 wide or US7. I guess slightly large is better than small. I can always add an extra insole.

UPS tells me I will get them tomorrow.


----------



## tron (Mar 5, 2004)

[QUOTE

Anyhow good luck getting that BOA system fixed, hopefully it's not a constant problem.[/QUOTE]

I have the 330c and the BOA system broke on me in the middle of a cross race last year. The knob engages plastic teeth on either side which can break. The BOA system is a lifetime warranty and BOA will ship you a repair kit free of charge. Replacing the cable is kind of a PITA and I sometimes have an issue where it will not loosen when i want to remove. It sucks because they shoes are really comfortable and stiff but i will avoid boa closures in the future.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

tron said:


> > Anyhow good luck getting that BOA system fixed, hopefully it's not a constant problem.
> 
> 
> I have the 330c and the BOA system broke on me in the middle of a cross race last year. The knob engages plastic teeth on either side which can break. The BOA system is a lifetime warranty and BOA will ship you a repair kit free of charge. Replacing the cable is kind of a PITA and I sometimes have an issue where it will not loosen when i want to remove. It sucks because they shoes are really comfortable and stiff but i will avoid boa closures in the future.


BOA states even pressure of the closure as one of its advantages.

It does do this, but I DO NOT want even pressure. I need to adjust it for different parts of my foot. Laces still do that best.


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

The lake MX10 were on chainlove.com for $79.99 today.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

These lake winter boots are a great deal:
44 LAKE LX140 MENS SPD ALL WEATHER CYCLING SHOES 10 !!! | eBay
There are other sizes.

Not a full-on mtb tread but the best upper I have seen from Lake if you do not need a Yukon-level shoe.

I got a pair last month.

I am not the seller and do not know the seller.


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

My Lake MX170 shoes arrived and I am quite impressed. Fit is snug width but comfortable, with a little room for my toes. I think I got the right size after all. I like the BOA system so far. The laces could do with being a little longer to make it easier to get my feet into the shoe, but it cinches up nicely and will probably improve as the shoes wear in a bit.

I will swap the cleats over and take them for their first ride after work tonight.


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

First ride on new shoes was great. Very comfortable. Easy to clip in & out of my Eggbeaters. I did notice some cleat noise under heavy pedaling, but not sure if its anything to worry about. 

BOA lacing stayed snug and did not come loose or pinch at all. Cool system.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Update on the Boa system on this shoe: Since I got them I have always found the boa system to be a little limiting in the tension it can put in the shoe and as time as gone by I found the system getting stiffer and stiffer. Finally on a ride the other day I couldn't get them to release and had to pull my foot out.

Prior to my next ride I took them and figured that perhaps they need some lube or cleaning or something and so I tried to actuate them by hand to get the cable to release. After some pulling, some serious pulling a lot of swearing I couldn't get either shoe to release anymore. I took apart the spool and everything looked fine so I finally resorted to pulling the cable with a pair of pliers and it finally released. What was odd was the giant clot of plastic wrapped around the cable.

Seems the cables are plastic coated and this plastic coating comes free very easily (at least in this model) and then begins to block the tube that the cables go through. The blockage scrapes more cable coating free until the shoe is all but immobilized. I took a new razor blade and shaved off all the plastic from where the cable goes through the shoe. Put a drop of lube in each tube and reassembled the shoe.

They have never worked better, have fantastic modulation of tension and close up really tight if need be. Just like I wished they would have in the beginning. So if you have these shoes and are disappointed in the boa just shave away that plastic, drop in some lube and be much happier with these shoes.

Total I maybe have a couple of hundred miles in them. Really a poor reflection of the design of the boa system compared to my Sidis in which I had thousands of miles before a buckle broke.


----------



## JeffGabriel (Sep 13, 2011)

I went to my LBS to find shoes that would fit my wide feet and was suggested Lake Shoes. I've never heard of them before until he mentioned them to me. He actually let me try on his shoes and needless to say, they fit wonderfully! I think I'll be making my order some time soon.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Rockcrusher, go to Boa website , Click Redeem Guarantee and fill out the form, tell them whats wrong, take a pic and they give you a free shopping cart for a rebuild kit and free shipping anywhere in the world.

After 2 years of riding 2 different pairs, i read your response this morning and after tonights ride i decided to see if mine were ok (i had one that was getting a bit tight to pull open) , i pulled the laces RIGHT out and jammed it up, it will still wind but VERY TIGHT.

I have the order confirmation from Boa Rebuild kits with total price of $0.00, thats a price i dont mind paying.

Good Customer Service :thumbsup:


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

JeffGabriel said:


> I went to my LBS to find shoes that would fit my wide feet and was suggested Lake Shoes. I've never heard of them before until he mentioned them to me. He actually let me try on his shoes and needless to say, they fit wonderfully! I think I'll be making my order some time soon.


If lakes don't work for you Shimano is now offering a lot of their shoes in a wide last as well. Another non-Sidi great option.


----------



## JeffGabriel (Sep 13, 2011)

rockcrusher said:


> If lakes don't work for you Shimano is now offering a lot of their shoes in a wide last as well. Another non-Sidi great option.


It's funny you mentioned that. I went out and bought a pair of Shimano shoes that fit me really well. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

ozzybmx said:


> Hey Rockcrusher, go to Boa website , Click Redeem Guarantee and fill out the form, tell them whats wrong, take a pic and they give you a free shopping cart for a rebuild kit and free shipping anywhere in the world.
> 
> After 2 years of riding 2 different pairs, i read your response this morning and after tonights ride i decided to see if mine were ok (i had one that was getting a bit tight to pull open) , i pulled the laces RIGHT out and jammed it up, it will still wind but VERY TIGHT.
> 
> ...


Just saw this, thanks for the info and I will do that ASAP!


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

shiggy said:


> These lake winter boots are a great deal:
> 44 LAKE LX140 MENS SPD ALL WEATHER CYCLING SHOES 10 !!! | eBay
> There are other sizes.
> 
> ...


ya... these seem great.. I have had them for a few rides now and they are really compfy. were a tad narrow at first but they stretched out a tad over time. My shimano's are about the most comfortable next to the Lakes.. toss up between them  though the Lakes are probably going to get used the most as they keep my feet dry! :thumbsup:


----------



## creeker_1 (Aug 1, 2009)

ozzybmx said:


> Hey Rockcrusher, go to Boa website , Click Redeem Guarantee and fill out the form, tell them whats wrong, take a pic and they give you a free shopping cart for a rebuild kit and free shipping anywhere in the world.
> 
> After 2 years of riding 2 different pairs, i read your response this morning and after tonights ride i decided to see if mine were ok (i had one that was getting a bit tight to pull open) , i pulled the laces RIGHT out and jammed it up, it will still wind but VERY TIGHT.
> 
> ...


Boa has been great. I have had 2 claims on my lake shoes and they came through each time. One of the laces I broke in a crash and the other I am not sure on. They askes to take a pic and email. I had the new parts in a week no charge.


----------



## BigEarn86 (Jan 13, 2012)

Need some advice please. I found a pair of MX165's for $45.00 delivered. They are brand new. Deal or no deal? Should I go with the 170's? I will be useing them for my road bike as well. Thanks


----------

